# Lentil Recipes?



## Toots (May 14, 2009)

Does anyone have a good lentils recipe? I tried green lentils for the first time and they turned out great.  They are low in fat, high in fiber and cheap, so I'm looking for more ways to cook lentils (either green, red or yellow).


----------



## bethzaring (May 14, 2009)

Lentil recipes
*Pork and Lentil Cassoulet - 4 Servings *
· 3/4 pound boneless pork shoulder 
· 1 large onion, cut into wedges 
· 2 cloves garlic, minced 
· 2 teaspoon cooking oil 
· 2 1/2 cup water 
· 1 14-1/2-ounce can tomatoes, cut up 
· 4 medium carrots and/or parsnips, sliced 1/2 inch thick (2 cups) 
· 2 stalks celery, thinly sliced 
· 3/4 cup lentils 
· 1 1/2 teaspoon dried rosemary, crushed 
· 1 teaspoon instant beef bouillon granules 
· 1/4 teaspoon salt 
· 1/4 teaspoon pepper 
· 4 fresh rosemary sprigs (optional)
*DIRECTIONS*
· 1. Trim fat from pork; cut meat into 3/4-inch cubes. In a large nonstick skillet brown pork, onion, and garlic in hot oil. Transfer mixture to a 3-1/2- to 4-quart electric crockery cooker; add water, undrained tomatoes, carrots or parsnips, celery, lentils, rosemary, bouillon granules, salt, and pepper. 
· 2. Cover and cook on high-heat setting for 4-1/2 to 5-1/2 hours (12 hours if using the low-heat setting). Garnish with a fresh rosemary sprig, if desired. Makes 4 main-dish servings. 
· Make-Ahead Tip: Slice vegetables the night before; add seasonings. Cover and chill until ready to assemble in crockery cooker.

*Ham and Lentil Soup - 4 Servings* 
· 1 cup dry lentils 
· 4 cups water 
· 1 medium onion, chopped 
· 1 cup chopped celery 
· 1 cup sliced carrot 
· 2 teaspoon instant chicken bouillon granules 
· 1 teaspoon bottled minced garlic or 2 cloves garlic, minced 
· 1/2 teaspoon grated lemon peel 
· 1/4 teaspoon ground red pepper 
· 1 cup cubed cooked ham 
· 2 cups chopped fresh spinach
*DIRECTIONS*
· 1. Rinse and drain lentils. In an electric crockery cooker combine lentils, water, onion, celery, carrot, bouillon granules, garlic, lemon peel, and red pepper. 
· 2. Cover and cook on low-heat setting for 7 to 8 hours. (Or, cook on high-heat setting for 3-1/2 to 4 hours.) Add ham. Cook, covered, on high-heat setting for 10 minutes more. Stir in spinach; serve immediately. Makes 4 to 6 servings.

*Lentil, Barley, and Ham Soup - 4 Servings* 
· 1/2 cup dry lentils 
· 3/4 cup chopped onion 
· 1/2 cup chopped celery 
· 1 clove garlic, minced 
· 2 tablespoon margarine or butter 
· 5 cups water 
· 1 1/2 teaspoon snipped fresh oregano or 1/2 teaspoon dried oregano, crushed 
· 1 1/2 teaspoon snipped fresh basil or 1/2 teaspoon dried basil, crushed 
· 1 teaspoon instant chicken bouillon granules 
· 3/4 teaspoon snipped fresh rosemary or 1/4 teaspoon dried rosemary, crushed 
· 1/4 teaspoon pepper 
· 1 1/2 cup diced fully cooked ham 
· 1 cup thinly sliced carrot (about 2 carrots) 
· 1/2 cup quick-cooking barley 
· 1 14-1/2-ounce can tomatoes, undrained and cut up
*DIRECTIONS*
· 1. Rinse and drain lentils. Set aside. In a large saucepan cook the onion, celery, and garlic in margarine or butter until tender but not brown. Stir in the lentils, water, dried oregano and basil (if using), bouillon granules, dried rosemary (if using), and pepper. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Simmer, covered, for 30 minutes. 
· 2. Stir in the ham, carrot, and uncooked barley. Simmer, covered, about 20 minutes more or just until carrot slices are tender. Stir in the undrained tomatoes and fresh herbs, if using. Heat through. Makes 4 servings.

*Chicken Soup with Lentils and Barley - 6 Servings*
· /2 cup dry lentils 
· 1 cup sliced leeks or chopped onion 
· 1/2 cup chopped red or green sweet pepper 
· 1 clove garlic, minced 
· 2 tablespoon butter or margarine 
· 3 cups water 
· 2 cups reduced-sodium chicken broth 
· 1 1/2 teaspoon snipped fresh basil or 1/2 teaspoon dried basil, crushed 
· 1 teaspoon snipped fresh oregano or 1/4 teaspoon dried oregano, crushed 
· 3/4 teaspoon snipped fresh rosemary or 1/4 teaspoon dried rosemary, crushed 
· 1/4 teaspoon pepper 
· 1 1/2 cup chopped cooked chicken or turkey 
· 1 1/2 cup chopped carrots 
· 1/2 cup quick-cooking barley 
· 1 14-1/2-ounce can low-sodium diced tomatoes
*DIRECTIONS*
· 1. Rinse the lentils under cold running water and drain; set them aside. In a large saucepan or Dutch oven, cook the sliced leeks or chopped onion, chopped sweet pepper and garlic in butter or margarine until the vegetables are tender. 
· 2. Carefully stir in the water, chicken broth, basil, oregano, rosemary, pepper and lentils. Bring the mixture to boiling. Reduce heat and simmer, covered, for 20 minutes. 
· 3. Stir in the chicken or turkey, the carrots and uncooked barley. Simmer, covered, for about 20 minutes more or just until carrots are tender. Stir in undrained tomatoes; heat through. Makes 6 servings.


I see two more folders for lentils in my recipe file, there may be more recipes coming


----------



## bethzaring (May 14, 2009)

Lentil sausage soup
*Sausage Lentil Soup (like Carrabba's)* 
​* 1 pound hot Italian sausage
* 1 large onion, chopped
* 2 stalk celery, finely chopped
* 1 tablespoon chopped garlic
* 1 (16 ounce) package dry lentils, rinsed
* 1 cup shredded carrot
* 8 cups water
* 2 (14.5 ounce) cans chicken broth
* 2 (28 ounce) cans diced tomatoes 
* 1 tablespoon garlic powder
* 1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley
* 2 bay leaves
* 1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
* 1/4 teaspoon dried thyme
* 1/4 teaspoon dried basil
* 1 tablespoon salt, or to taste
* 1/2 teaspoon black pepper

I added a package of frozen chopped (or fresh) spinach.

DIRECTIONS
1. Place sausage in a large pot. Cook over medium high heat until evenly brown. 
Add onion, celery and chopped garlic, and saute until tender and translucent. 
Stir in lentils, carrot, water, chicken broth and tomatoes. 
Season with garlic powder, parsley, bay leaves, oregano, thyme, basil, salt and pepper. 
Bring to a boil, then reduce heat. 
Cover, and simmer for about 1 hour, or until lentils are tender.

​


----------



## Constance (May 14, 2009)

Wow, Beth! You have some great lentil recipes.


----------



## Toots (May 14, 2009)

Wow - thanks Bethzaring - you rock!


----------



## fahriye (May 27, 2009)

LENTIL KOFTES
100 g red split lentils
500 ml water
1 onion, chopped finely
2 cloves of garlic
2 tsp tomato puree
50 gr fine bulgar wheat
1-2 tbsp olive oil
juice of half a lemon
bunch of fresh herbs OR
1 tsp dried herb of your chose
pinch of cumin powder, chilli flakes ( optional )
salt and pepper.

Place the lentils, onion and garlic  in a sauce pan with the water and bring it to boil then simmer for 12-15 minutes. Then add the tomato puree and bulgar wheat, mix and let it simmer for 2-3 minutes until all the water is absorbed. Turn the heat off.
Add olive oil, lemon juice, herbs, spices, salt and pepper to the pan and mix. Place the lid on and let it stand for 10-15 minutes until just warm.
Take a tea spoonful each and shape them like little sausages. Serve them warm on a bed of lettuce.


----------

